# Cream color base Shell vs Hush



## cipelica (Mar 26, 2010)

What is the difference, witch one to get?
green eyes/dark brown hair/nc25


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Mar 26, 2010)

Hush is a beige/gold/peach colour.
Shell is a very pale whitish gold.

I think hush is absolutely gorgeous! I'm an NW20 and I use hush as a highlighter and as a blush when I hardly want any colour


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2010)

I am NC 25 as well and love Hush!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Get it!


----------



## LindaP (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a side by side swatch pic to compare?  I'd love to see.


----------

